# [Solved]Gnome: Kann gemountete Partitionen nicht umbenennen?

## Schmolch

Ich habe meine SSD in mehrere Partitionen unterteilt und würde die jetzt gerne umbenennen, bzw. deren Namen in Gnome.

Sie heissen alle gleich, z.B. 22GB Medium, 8GB Medium... das wird etwas unübersichtlich bei 5 Partitionen die teilweise gleichgroß sind.

Man kann das in Gnome auch prinzipiell machen indem man rechtsclickt->Eigenschaften und dann bei Name was anderes eintippt, nur das dann bei mir folgende Fehlermeldung kommt:

```

Leider konnte »22,6 GB Medium« nicht in »Storage« umbenannt werden: Vorgang wird vom Backend nicht unterstützt.
```

Was ist hier mit Backend gemeint?

Alle meine Paritionen sind ext3 falls das relevant ist.Last edited by Schmolch on Sun Aug 17, 2008 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Schmolch,

ich weiß ist jetzt komisch auf ein Ubuntu-Forum-Eintrag zu verlinken, aber ich mach das jetzt trotzdem. Heute ist ja Sonntag, da darf man dann auch mal zu faul sein das ganze in Einzelschritte neu zu verfassen. *g*

Weil ich die Lables bei mir nicht nutze mach ich das immer so das ich die an einem Besonderen Punkt einhänge und diesen Punkt dann über einen Ordner auf dem Desktop habe. Die Laufwerke blende ich dann immer aus, finde das so viel angenehmer und Übersichtlicher. Zumal das Denken in Partitionen und Laufwerken (außer bei Wecheldatenträger und Cd's) bei Linux/Unix ja eh nicht so im Vordergrund steht.

Ach Sonntag ist jetzt egal.. hab im Ubuntu-Wiki gerade gespickt, hier ist der Befehl...

```
# e2label /dev/sda1 NEUES_LABEL
```

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## Schmolch

Danke, hat super funktioniert.   :Very Happy: 

Man muß allerdings nautilus neu starten falls sich jemand wundern sollte.

----------

